# Brazos River Reds



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome! 
Iâ€™ll be back that way this weekend Iâ€™m the surf. Hopefully we can find a few.
If that doesnâ€™t work, gonna try a blank spot on the Brazos. 


Are you closer to 2004 or 36?


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

fish4food said:


> Awesome!
> Iâ€™ll be back that way this weekend Iâ€™m the surf. Hopefully we can find a few.
> If that doesnâ€™t work, gonna try a blank spot on the Brazos.
> 
> Are you closer to 2004 or 36?


Closer to 2004


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Fished near 36 yesterday. Caught a few reds before the tide got slack. Dead shrimp and cut bait. 

Not as good as youâ€™ve been doing, but enough to keep the kids entertained.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

fish4food said:


> Fished near 36 yesterday. Caught a few reds before the tide got slack. Dead shrimp and cut bait.
> 
> Not as good as youâ€™ve been doing, but enough to keep the kids entertained.


Thatâ€™s awesome, still sounds like a solid day.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Sir.

Might have to reach out to you next time Iâ€™m in town. Maybe hitch a ride with you. Iâ€™ll cover gas and bait.


----------

